# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  link περιπου 33km

## geo_stef

παιδια θελω να βγαλω ενα λινκ κιτρος πιεριας με θεσσαλονικη. και κανω ενα θεμα εδω διοτι εχω δει πως εχεται κανει πολλα τετοια λινκ. Οι ερωτησεις μου ειναι:
1. Ποσο ευκολα βγαινει και αμα βγαινει (κεντραρισμα);
2. Τι εξοπλησμο θέλω;

----------


## mojiro

πιατάκια 1,2m, καλή στήριξη ιστού, cm9 για 5ghz link, χειροποίητα feeder

----------


## geo_stef

χειροποιητο feeder που βρισκω?? ξερεται δεν μενω Αθηνα αλλα εχω ενα θειο εκει και κατεβαινω συχνα

----------


## Themis Ap

Στείλε pm στον nvak μέσα από το φόρουμ. Αυτός φτιάχνει χειροποίητα και μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## dti

> παιδια θελω να βγαλω ενα λινκ κιτρος πιεριας με θεσσαλονικη. και κανω ενα θεμα εδω διοτι εχω δει πως εχεται κανει πολλα τετοια λινκ. Οι ερωτησεις μου ειναι:
> 1. Ποσο ευκολα βγαινει και αμα βγαινει (κεντραρισμα);
> 2. Τι εξοπλησμο θέλω;



Καθαρή οπτική επαφή και μεγάλο υψόμετρο χρειάζεσαι.
Πριν 15 μήνες είχα πιάσει από τους πρόποδες του Ολύμπου ένα ap στον Χορτιάτη κάνοντας scan με panel.

----------


## quam

Όπως τα είπε ο mojiro + καλώδιο aircom plus.
Το καλώδιο όσο μικρότερο είναι τόσο καλύτερα αποτελέσματα θα έχεις.

----------


## geo_stef

το καλωδιο θα εχει μηκος το πολυ 3μ τπτ αλλο??? οπτικη επαφη εχω

----------


## grigoris

> το καλωδιο θα εχει μηκος το πολυ 3μ τπτ αλλο??? οπτικη επαφη εχω


δε φτανει η "ξερη" οπτικη επαφη. χρειαζεται και τα δυο σημεια να εχουν μεγαλη σχετικα υψομετρικη διαφορα με το ενδιαμεσο διαστημα για να παιξει τελεια (τροπος του λεγειν) το link.
(αυτο που ειπε ο dti δλδ)

----------


## andreas

> πιατάκια 1,2m, καλή στήριξη ιστού, cm9 για 5ghz link, χειροποίητα feeder


cm9 i ubiquiti kartoules SRx ??

----------


## PIT

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> πιατάκια 1,2m, καλή στήριξη ιστού, cm9 για 5ghz link, χειροποίητα feeder
> 
> 
> cm9 i ubiquiti kartoules SRx ??


Προσοχη αν παρεις καρτουλες ΧR5 παιζουν με mikrotic 2.9.50 ενω οι SR2/SR5 με .27 και ανω φυσικα.  ::

----------


## grigoris

αν οι προϋποθεσεις ειναι καλες (υψομετρο, οπτικη, πιατα τουλαχιστον ενα μετρο) κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη δε χρειαζεται να πληρωσεις για να παρεις μια ubi. Επισης αναμεσα στις φτηνες λυσεις θα σου προτεινα CM6 αντι για CM9 γιατι στο pwmn μας εχουν βγει πολλες σκαρτες(μετα απο ενα διαστημα λειτουργιας) και μπορουν να το επιβεβαιωσουν και αλλοι αυτο.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## grigoris

Σκάρτες CM9
Ποτε out-of-the-box... μετα απο λιγο καιρο μας την κανουν. Και μιλαω παντα πανω σε πιατο για 5GHz link, οχι για το γνωστο προβλημα με τις omni.

----------


## geo_stef

ενοιτε πιατο και μαλλιστα παραβολικο με feedhorn

----------


## Acinonyx

> αν οι προϋποθεσεις ειναι καλες (υψομετρο, οπτικη, πιατα τουλαχιστον ενα μετρο) κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη δε χρειαζεται να πληρωσεις για να παρεις μια ubi. Επισης αναμεσα στις φτηνες λυσεις θα σου προτεινα CM6 αντι για CM9 γιατι στο pwmn μας εχουν βγει πολλες σκαρτες(μετα απο ενα διαστημα λειτουργιας) και μπορουν να το επιβεβαιωσουν και αλλοι αυτο.


Οι CM6 μάλλον είναι καλύτερες από τις CM9 γιατί έχουν ξεχωριστό ράδιο για τα 2.4 και τα 5GHz. Δυστυχώς, ο driver στο mikrotik έχει ένα "κόλλημα" με τις CM6 και δεν ρυθμίζει ισχύ σωστά. Συγκεκριμένα, φαίνεται να ρυθμίζει ισχύ σε 2 επίπεδα ή από ένα σημείο και πάνω (10dBm). Γι'αυτό οι περισσότεροι προτιμούν τις CM9. Σε linux με madwifi και οι δύο κάρτες (CM6, CM9) ρυθμίζουν ισχύ κανονικά.

----------


## VFXCode

Οι CM9 εχουν μεγάλη διαφορά στο noise floor καμια 10αρια DB πιο κάτω από τις CM6.

----------


## Acinonyx

Nope, είναι σχεδόν ίδιες! Το mikrotik όμως για κάποιο λόγο τις δείχνει ό,τι νάναι.

----------


## acoul

> Nope, είναι σχεδόν ίδιες! Το mikrotik όμως για κάποιο λόγο τις δείχνει ό,τι νάναι.


μπορεί σε μετρήσεις lab  ::  έξω σε πραγματικά λινκ 802.11a, οι cm9 είναι σαφώς οι βέλτιστες με διαφορά !! οι cm6 είναι καλύτερες από τις cm9 για χρήση client/AP σε 802.11b/g

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Nope, είναι σχεδόν ίδιες! Το mikrotik όμως για κάποιο λόγο τις δείχνει ό,τι νάναι.
> 
> 
> μπορεί σε μετρήσεις lab  έξω σε πραγματικά λινκ 802.11a, οι cm9 είναι σαφώς οι βέλτιστες με διαφορά !! οι cm6 είναι καλύτερες από τις cm9 για χρήση client/AP σε 802.11b/g


Στοιχεία για αυτό υπάρχουν ή τα βγάζουμε από το μυαλό μας; Εγώ με madwifi δεν βλέπω διαφορά όταν τις συναλλάζω, εννοείται σε πραγματικό link. Έχεις παρατηρήσει διαφορά στη μέγιστη διαμεταγωγή;

----------

